
How to Tell Who's Lying to You: Climate Science Edition - ry4n413
http://manhattancontrarian.com/blog/2016/12/22/how-to-tell-whos-lying-to-you-climate-science-edition
======
slitaz
If you take a step back and see the motivations of each side, you realise that
one side is supported by an industry group with the aim to create doubt in the
science of climate change.

Other industry groups have perpetuated similar lies. The tobacco industry that
smoking may not cause cancer, the sugar industry that fat causes obesity and
not sugar.

------
drallison
[https://www.desmogblog.com/blog/john-
mashey](https://www.desmogblog.com/blog/john-mashey)

John follows the money and the science!

